# Wanted:  Photos of Cobalt Blue 1940 Girls Schwinn with spring fork



## Dave K (Jan 15, 2012)

I found a really nice original paint 1940 Schwinn girls bike with a spring fork and fender light.  Would be so cool sitting next to my  Cobalt Blue Autocycle but before I can make it happen I have to talk my wife out of here post war Schwinn and into the prewar.   Does anyone have photos of one in Cobalt Blue?  Even an earlier bike in blue would be great.

Thanks for any help

Dave


----------



## robertc (Jan 15, 2012)

Will these help? Schwinn Autocycle purchased new in March 20, 1942.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 15, 2012)

That is a killer bike Robert.  But it is very similar to the bike she is riding now only the prewar version.


----------



## robertc (Jan 15, 2012)

I have seen these photo before of yours and your wife's bikes. They are very cool for sure. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Blue Hollywood*

I have a nice girls Hollywood blue 1938 ya might like ??


----------



## Dave K (Jan 18, 2012)

I am sure I would love it but my check book might not be up to it.  Can you post some pictures?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## elginkid (Jan 18, 2012)

Or...you can get her the prewar anyway, and get yourself a Coach Green and Ivory B-6.  Marriages are built on compromise, right? 

Wes


----------

